

PhpCart – Simple framework agnostic shopping cart - enam
https://github.com/anam-hossain/phpcart

======
enam
Simple framework agnostic shopping cart.

Features:

\- Simple API \- Support multiple cart instances \- Framework agnostic, with
optional Laravel integration

